# Ball Engineer M Marvelight



## Gimi

I'm very atracted by this watch and it is a possible buy.
But, as I haven't seen one in real life (impossible to get my hands on one were I live), I will like to have some advices from the owners of this model.

The code is NM2128C-SC1-B and I attach a picture below (from internet) 
Do you know what are the negatives of this watch ? As it is COSC certified, the real life accuracy is there ?
Thanks for all your thoughts in here that can help me.


----------



## PetrosD

I don't own one, so I can't speak to the COSC accuracy, but if it's marketed as COSC certified, I would think it would meet the spec.

I have seen one in person and tried it on. It's a great watch and a blue dial version had been on my list to acquire for a while (I've been looking for a previous generation Marvelight without the in-house movement).

I will say that when I tried it on, I found that it wasn't sufficiently different from my Engineer III Endurance to pull the trigger when I saw it, other than the difference in the dial color. I'm still debating whether to add one, and might still if I find a previous generation pre-owned.

It'll wear well at 40mm. There's definitely some heft to Ball watches as they are solidly built. And that tritium glow...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would grab one in a second of I was in that market. I just bought the moon phase Engineer II on stainless bracelet. I also have a beloved Fireman Glory.

I've owned and worked on watches of all levels. Ball will not disappoint.

I probably would have grabbed a Marvelight had I not been seeking a Ball Moon Phase.

All their movements work very well. Do your research. The BALL standardization on the RR watches lead to the COSC and other timing and sturdiness standards.

I was set on the train master, but this Engineer II is amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

They are great watches. 

Excellent build quality and very good accuracy, like all Ball watches.


----------



## christam

The previous generation blue Marvelight was my first Ball and still remains my favourite. Timekeeping has always been very good and it's just a joy to wear. Sadly, it will be moving on to a new home next year because my hands can't cope with screw-down crowns any longer, but I know I'll miss it when it's gone. Even seeing it in the watchbox can bring a smile to my face.


----------



## DaveXS

I have several Ball watches and I lover them all. If you like the style of the watch you won't be disappointed. It is a beautiful watch. I've come to view the COSC rating a nice thing to have, but it may very well be some of your other watches keep better time when worn during your daily routine.


----------



## hogwldfltr

I'm waiting for delivery of one likely due this week or Monday. Mine has a cyclops to magnify the date which your picture doesn't show; I believe that is the case for the 43mm version. The movement is an ETA 2824-2 which is a rock solid movement and used by many manufacturers.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

hogwldfltr said:


> I'm waiting for delivery of one likely due this week or Monday. Mine has a cyclops to magnify the date which your picture doesn't show; I believe that is the case for the 43mm version. The movement is an ETA 2824-2 which is a rock solid movement and used by many manufacturers.


That would mean that it is not the Engineer M Marvelight. The M denotes the manufacture movement.

There are, of course, previous variations of the Marvelight which use the ETA movement, just not the model to which the OP was referring and to which he was inquiring.


----------



## Kivis

I have had my M Marvelight for 3 weeks now and I could not be more pleased. This my first Ball watch. (Where have I been?)

One question? What does the model term Marvelight signify?


----------



## hogwldfltr

Kivis said:


> I have had my M Marvelight for 3 weeks now and I could not be more pleased. This my first Ball watch. (Where have I been?)
> 
> One question? What does the model term Marvelight signify?


Marvelight refers to the large tritium indices on the face providing a large amount of light.


----------



## Gimi

@Kivis what is the accuracy so far ?


----------



## Tamadx

Beautiful watches and very solid builds. The t100 is the best. Some of the large numbers with all the trit is hit or miss for me at times but overall a great company. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kivis

Accuracy so far is about 3 sec slow a day


----------



## hogwldfltr

Sparrowhawk said:


> That would mean that it is not the Engineer M Marvelight. The M denotes the manufacture movement.
> 
> There are, of course, previous variations of the Marvelight which use the ETA movement, just not the model to which the OP was referring and to which he was inquiring.


Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## hogwldfltr

Damned double post


----------



## DC5

In terms of COSC, I can't talk generally, but I have a Ball Deepquest which is COSC and the timekeeping is incredible, -3 per WEEK. This is an ETA model. I also have a Ball Fireman Racer, which isn't COSC, and that runs at about +5 day. i've been very happy with both and will most likely pick up another Ball in the future.


----------



## Gimi

So finally I have mine :-!:-!:-!
It is absolutely marvellous !


----------



## Kivis

Nice review:


----------



## Kivis

Nice review:






Accident


----------



## eddiefirestone

The watch has understated elegance, you will never regret buying something this well made.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Great watch; how about a shot of the clasp as well? Big fan of my Marvelight (not M). I'm in the 40mm camp, fwiw.


----------



## CMY21

hogwldfltr said:


> Great watch; how about a shot of the clasp as well? Big fan of my Marvelight (not M). I'm in the 40mm camp, fwiw.


Recieved mine last week, really like it so far. Running about +.04 per day.


----------



## Earthbound

Tres agreable! Portez-le bonne sante.


----------



## Kivis

hogwldfltr said:


> Great watch; how about a shot of the clasp as well? Big fan of my Marvelight (not M). I'm in the 40mm camp, fwiw.


mine is a little different.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s exactly the same as my 41mm Engineer II Moon Phase, blue dial. 

I really love the heavy bracelet, though some might see it as overkill. It actually makes me really appreciate how light and well done the Fireman’s bracelet is as well. 

I love that BALL doesn’t skimp on the bracelet, case, dial,... Very few manufacturers have such consistency. 

My Oyster has BALL printed in the clasp, where my Fireman has the Spherical RR. I think it might just be different per the size you chose. 
40mm vs. 43mm. 
I would bet the tapering bracelet has the spherical RR

I love the blue dial on the moon phase. I have seen a Marvelight “M” with blue dial yet, or is tgg HH at just because a Gnomon moved a good bit of stock this past November and December?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimi

I have a question: I've noticed that the tip of my second hand is bend inwards (vs the dial face).
Is this normal ?!? All the Marvelight watches are like that or mine is faulty ?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gimi

No one ?!?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Not a normal thing. That would bug me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimi

I'm coming back to check-out your opinion on this: I've received the answer from Ball - It's normal to have the seconds hand bended inwards as, due to the hight of the luminecent tubes and courved saphire chrystal, the second hand will touch the chrystal !?
I find this a little bizarre.

Does your watches have the same thing ?
Please reasure me that I've not been tricked....after all this is Ball "official" answer...


----------



## paintingtiger

Seems plausible to me. Otherwise they would have to make the case even thicker.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I've seen the same on other watches.


----------



## Gimi

OK, it's plausible.
But your watches (for the owners that attached the pictures here) are the same ?


----------



## hogwldfltr

I'm curious what people think about the new clasp in comparison to the old one? I like the engraved BALL clasp which is lucky as that's what my Marvelight has.


----------



## Jim Smyth

I have had both on the Marvelight and thought the round RR was very nicely done and looked better IMO. However with the new design it doesnt matter which side you close first where the other one was only one way. I also like the tapper on the New one better.


----------



## paintingtiger

Jim Smyth said:


> I have had both on the Marvelight and thought the round RR was very nicely done and looked better IMO. However with the new design it doesnt matter which side you close first where the other one was only one way. I also like the tapper on the New one better.


So I've been wondering, can you get the M Marvelight (40mm) with the tapered bracelet? Also, are they doing it in the 904l steel? Not sure if anyone knows the answers to these questions. Both would be a huge plus in my book.


----------



## bryanhayn

PetrosD said:


>


Which model is this? I'm looking for a simple Ball without the large end links that stick out past the lugs, so this model would be perfect for me.


----------



## cdnguyen729

I had a Ball roadmaster with in house movement and it was pretty dam accurate but I cannot attest to the other versions.


----------



## Kivis

paintingtiger said:


> So I've been wondering, can you get the M Marvelight (40mm) with the tapered bracelet? Also, are they doing it in the 904l steel? Not sure if anyone knows the answers to these questions. Both would be a huge plus in my book.


It is not 904L steel/


----------



## Time4Good

I just bought one of these in 43mm myself! My second Ball watch, first with this manufacture movement


----------



## Gimi

Photos ;-)


----------



## Time4Good

Gimi said:


> Photos ;-)


Of course! You know, assuming that FedEx is still delivering tomorrow...


----------



## Time4Good

Gimi said:


> Photos ;-)


Of course! You know, assuming that FedEx is still delivering tomorrow...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

christam said:


> The previous generation blue Marvelight was my first Ball and still remains my favourite. Timekeeping has always been very good and it's just a joy to wear. Sadly, it will be moving on to a new home next year because my hands can't cope with screw-down crowns any longer, but I know I'll miss it when it's gone. Even seeing it in the watchbox can bring a smile to my face.


I know this is an older post, but Bergeon (and others) make tools to wind crowns. Maybe something like this would solve your problem?

https://www.watchmaterial.com/bergeon-watch-crown-winder-tool-ber30409/



website said:


> PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
> Bergeon Watch Crown Winder tool is used to wind crowns on watches. The flexible jaws opens and closes on the crown at the end of the tool. The tool holds the crown firmly to wind the watch. The tool comes in four different sizes to fit almost any watch.
> 
> The tool comes in 4 Sizes
> Made of stainless steel
> Tool size: 3.5" X 0.4" X 0.4"
> Swiss Made


----------



## wirebender

Gimi said:


> I have a question: I've noticed that the tip of my second hand is bend inwards (vs the dial face).
> Is this normal ?!? All the Marvelight watches are like that or mine is faulty ?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


I have a Ball Trainmaster. Same thing. I believe it's done to cut down on parallax.


----------



## Rick11743

Another underrated brand


----------



## Ticktocker

Very nice watch indeed. My only complaint about many Ball watches I've had is that the tritium tubes on the hands are small and not as bright as the the tritium on the dial. I have no idea why Ball puts smallish tritium on the hands and then blasts it all over the dial. There are a few exceptions but I believe they could do better when it comes to the tubes on the hands.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Ticktocker said:


> Very nice watch indeed. My only complaint about many Ball watches I've had is that the tritium tubes on the hands are small and not as bright as the the tritium on the dial. I have no idea why Ball puts smallish tritium on the hands and then blasts it all over the dial. There are a few exceptions but I believe they could do better when it comes to the tubes on the hands.


Part of it is likely the weight of the tubes on the hands.

I have a Doxa that has two tubes on the minute hand,so it obviously can be done.


----------



## BundyBear

deleted.


----------



## Kivis

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I know this is an older post, but Bergeon (and others) make tools to wind crowns. Maybe something like this would solve your problem?
> 
> https://www.watchmaterial.com/bergeon-watch-crown-winder-tool-ber30409/


 So which size should you use for this model?


----------



## Black5

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## apextwin

I came across a listing for a 43mm Marvelight M online that had a push-button deployant clasp.

AUTHORIZED DEALER BALL NM2128C-S1C-BE Engineer M Marvelight 43mm Watch | WatchCharts

Is this some kind of aftermarket mod, or is there actually a version of the Marvelight M out there that has a push-button clasp? The serial number on the watch is only about 500 higher than mine, which still has the old-style "RR" seal on the outside of the clasp.

Side question: Is there anything else that changed between the Marvelight M models, other than the new bracelet style?


----------



## CMY21

Mine has a serial number around 100 higher and I have the 'RR' circle on my clasp, not this.

Maybe Ball puts whatever bracelet they grab during assembly? This is the third different clasp I have seen on the Engineer M......


----------



## MichaelNorth

Kivis said:


> I have had my M Marvelight for 3 weeks now and I could not be more pleased. This my first Ball watch. (Where have I been?)
> 
> One question? What does the model term Marvelight signify?


just a gorgeous watch. How's your experience been with highly polished center links? Are they scratch magnets ?


----------



## Kivis

MichaelNorth said:


> just a gorgeous watch. How's your experience been with highly polished center links? Are they scratch magnets ?


Small scratches on the polished bezel but not on the center links.


----------



## roberev

Sparrowhawk said:


> Part of it is likely the weight of the tubes on the hands.
> 
> I have a Doxa that has two tubes on the minute hand,so it obviously can be done.


I just noticed this comment (7 months later). While Doxa put 2 tubes on the minute hand of the 800Ti, it didn't put any tubes on the sweep hand. The reason given was weight. Manufacturers, like Ball (and Doxa), have to be careful not to overburden the movement post, especially on mechanical watches.

As for clasp, my new Marvelight M has the pushbutton clasp. I miss the round RR button and friction close that my other Engineers had, but this clasp works very well too.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

I bought one 3/19 and it is one of my nicest watches. Upon arrival however it was 8-12 sec fast and the AD had me send it to BALL service in NY.... it took several months to get back but its been +/-2 spd since. The tritium is much brighter than the other BALL i own (Engineer II red label). You will not be disappointed - it's a beautiful piece.


----------



## achilles

Tycho Brahe said:


> View attachment 15527717
> 
> I bought one 3/19 and it is one of my nicest watches. Upon arrival however it was 8-12 sec fast and the AD had me send it to BALL service in NY.... it took several months to get back but its been +/-2 spd since. The tritium is much brighter than the other BALL i own (Engineer II red label). You will not be disappointed - it's a beautiful piece.


Lume shot is nice, but a clearer photo would have been nicer!


----------



## achilles

I like what Ball is doing with these watches on the dial, bracelet etc. I am considering to get the Engineer III Marvelight Blue dial (non M, non COSC). Hopefully, the Blue dial won't disappoint. I read it is using 904L and taper bracelet (20-18) which I am drawn to. Did the older Marvelight use non-taper bracelet (20-20?) ? I actually love the White dial on the older generation, but I am not sure if it uses taper or non-taper bracelet and 904L.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

achilles said:


> Lume shot is nice, but a clearer photo would have been nicer!


Here's some pictures of my Balls!!














😜


----------



## 1882

CMY21 said:


> Recieved mine last week, really like it so far. Running about +.04 per day.


How do you find that clasp? 
It looks like its a friction clasp and not twin trigger. Do you find it come undone much?


----------



## 1882

Kivis said:


> I have had my M Marvelight for 3 weeks now and I could not be more pleased. This my first Ball watch. (Where have I been?)
> 
> One question? What does the model term Marvelight signify?


Do you find this watch a bit blingy? Lots of polished surfaces on it. I really wish it did not have polished centre links.


----------



## roberev

1882 said:


> Do you find this watch a bit blingy? Lots of polished surfaces on it. I really wish it did not have polished centre links.


I think it's a bit "blingy" on bracelet and rarely wear mine that way. It looks great, however, on lots of different straps. That's where it shines, figuratively speaking. 


Rob


----------

